
How Walmart's launch of Walmart Pay could change the mobile payments game - Mz
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-walmarts-launch-of-walmart-pay-could-change-the-mobile-payments-game/
======
hackuser
Instead of having mobile payments software on my smartphone, with all that
security and confidentiality risk, I'd like a dedicated device. Perhaps a
small, flat plastic device with a processor and memory embedded in it; I could
stick a bunch of them in my wallet.

I don't understand the appeal of mobile payments at a physical location. It's
not harder to pull out my wallet than my phone. Is there some benefit I'm
overlooking?

